# Refugee Visa for NZ..



## Haroon18

I Have applied for protection visa in Australia, which is rejected, my appeal is now in Refugee review Tribunal, am not sure, if they will grant me visa or not, i want to ask can i apply for visit visa of newzeand? will i be able to apply for Refugee visa in Newzeland then?Or any other country?
At the momment i am on briidging visa.. will i be able to get visa of anyother country or not?


----------



## topcat83

Haroon18 said:


> I Have applied for protection visa in Australia, which is rejected, my appeal is now in Refugee review Tribunal, am not sure, if they will grant me visa or not, i want to ask can i apply for visit visa of newzeand? will i be able to apply for Refugee visa in Newzeland then?Or any other country?
> At the momment i am on briidging visa.. will i be able to get visa of anyother country or not?


It depends on your reason for requesting a visa on the basis of being a refugee. I believe each case is judged on its own merit.

But the general definition of a refugee according to the paper below is 

_'Refugees are persons who are outside the country of their nationality and have a well-founded fear of being persecuted for reasons of race, religion, nationality, membership of a particular social group or political opinion and are unable or, owing to such fear, unwilling to avail themselves of the protection of that country or who not having a nationality and being outside the country of former habitual residence as a result of such events, are unable to, or owing to such fear, are unwilling to return to it.'_

See http://www.immigration.govt.nz/NR/r...BC63-4EFBAB2825DF/0/Refugeesandprotection.pdf


----------

